# Ty, 2 year old Westie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ty is not an easy Westie. Only 2 yrs old and had some bad experiences in his short life making him frightened of strangers; noise and most dogs but has accepted his Westie pack. He will bite if approached too quickly;a problem he is teddybear like and everyone wants to touch! Needs an experienced dog home to develop trust; win his confidence and help him to accept strangers by strictly controlling new acquaintances. His fosterer was able to introduce him quite easily. To add to this he can door dash so needs regime to insure he is retained in a safe environment. If you think 2 sessions of watching Caesar Milan will allow you hero status with Ty, dream on…he needs a committed, aware dog owner who can offer him non threatening regime to heal his fears.

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and go to our FORUM where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.


----------

